# CPC-A Seeking entry level coding/billing near Melbourne/Rockledge



## JwV4919Coder2b (Apr 30, 2014)

Recent CPC-A seeking entry level coding/billing position in Melbourne/Rockledge, FL area

Joyce Vetter CPC-A
4919 Wexford Drive 
Rockledge, FL 32955
H 321.636.9259  C 321.431.9524
E-mail: joyce.vetter@yahoo.com


Qualifications
?	Scholarly use of ICD-9-CM , CPT and HCPCS coding procedures and guidelines
?	Proficient with Doctor?s Partner, Gateway, Medisoft, EncoderPro, Quantum, and Microsoft Office 2010
?	Excellent Customer Service Skills
Experience      Medical Information Coder/Biller
                         Dr. Vinay Kumar, MD Internal Medicine, Rockledge, FL 32955
                         May 20, 2013 ? July 2, 2013
?	Prepared patient statements for next day?s appointments to collect outstanding balances 
?	Researched proper diagnosis and procedure codes and filled the correct documents with 100% accuracy
?	Processed insurance remittances to patient accounts with 100% accuracy
?	Collaborated with office staff to maintain high level of patient satisfaction

   Food Preparation/Cashier
   Ovations Food Services, LP  18228 US Hwy 41 N Lutz, FL 33549 Corporate
    Local - Space Coast Stadium, Melbourne, FL 32940
   Seasonal March thru August 2008-2012
?	Arranged and served a full range of concession food and beverage
?	Performed multi-tasking with high attention to detail, cleanliness and exhibited courteous, prompt customer service
?	Accepted various forms of payment such as cash, credit  and debit cards
________________________________________
Volunteer Experience 
                           Brevard County School                                                   August 2001 ? present
?	Assisted teachers and students in K-12. Offered to help with various classroom activities, field trips and fundraisers
   Nassau County, NY School System                     September 1998 ? June 2001
?	Assisted teachers and students in K-12. Offered to help with various classroom activities, field trips and fundraisers
________________________________________
Education 
            EFSC formerly known as BCC                                                                        Cocoa, FL                         
                College credit certificate ?Medical Information Coder/Biller?       Aug 2012-Aug 2013
                Health Information Technology A.S.				 Aug 2013-Pres.

            QCC			                                                                                    Bayside, NY
                AAS Computer Programming                                                           Sept 1980-Jan 1983
________________________________________
Certifications
2014 Certified Professional Coder ? Apprentice  AAPC
________________________________________
Professional Associations
        2012 - Present        American Academy of Professional Coders
        2012 ? Present       American Health Information Management Association
________________________________________

Continuing Education
  Courses completed on Medicare Learning Network (MLN)
     2012 ?CMS Form 1500?
     2013 ?Your Office in the World of Medicare?
     2013 ?Uniform Billing UB04 (July 2008)?
     2013 ?World of Medicare?


----------

